# report + decision: beneteau 32s5



## ktum6 (May 2, 2004)

Thanks to all who have provided opinions during our boat search (particularly, a big thanks to Jeff H.).

After seeing a whole lot of boats we''ve finally had our offer on a beneteau first 32s5 accepted. Pending a survey report, we''ll get possession in early August. To say I''m excited would be an understatement. (I''d owned a Hobie 16 a decade or so ago, but this is our first keelboat.)

The boats that were on our final list included the beneteau 35s5, c&c 33, c&c 34 and the sabre 34. we''ve also looked at a few larger boats, including the c&c 37+, express 37, beneteau 38s5 and cal 39. 

In the end we decided to get the smaller boat, sail it mostly in the bay (San francisco Bay) with occasional jaunts up or down the coast. The 32s5 offered the best compromise of cost, accomodations, modern design and speed for what we were after. It may well turn out that in 3-5 years we''ll consider more serious cruises and need a 37-40 footer, but that''s a decsion that would have to be made down the line. 

For now, we can''t wait to get on the water. After months of reading, searching, calling and driving around, we''re almost there. Thanks again to everyone for their helpful comments along the way. 

kt.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Congradulations. I think that you made a good choice. 

Regards
Jeff


----------



## sjsailor (May 20, 2007)

*Update?*

Kt,

Assuming you get/see this post, can you provide an update on your experiences with the 32s5 on SF Bay? I have a friend who is considering purchase of one.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SJS-

Considering that Ktum6 hasn't posted to the forum in three years, and that this was about their last post...it isn't all that likely that they're still reading it. You'd be better off not reviving dead threads, but starting a new one if you need/want information.


----------



## ktum6 (May 2, 2004)

Well, I do still read this now and then. 

On the whole the 32s5 worked really well. It is a light boat though, and you just have to use a small jib (90%) and be ready to reef a lot in the summer. 

As for accomodations, the aft cabin is a bit cramped for two, but works just fine for weekend trips.

Good luck with your search

kt.


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

SD / Ktum ---

This might be a first! I don't think any OP has ever reposted to an old thread like this. You never know, you know.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SailinJay-

I think you're right.. better write this down...


----------



## Ianconboy (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,
I'M also thinking of buying a Beneteau First32s5, the boat that I am looking at happens to have a bulb keel. I live and sail on the mid west coast of Ireland and altough its a good sailing area to say that we are short on facilities would be an understatement ie. we have no marinas only moorings and drying harbours. And this is where my problem lies: does the 32s5 or for that matter any bulb keel boat dry against a harbour wall well? does it put too much strain on too small an area of the hull? Or should I look for the fin or wing keel version?
Thanks IC


----------



## starck (Oct 28, 2008)

A little bit to late but you write that you check it sometimes.

I do not really have any experience with mooring at drying docks (even though I bought the boat in Southampton). But I do not really see the difference between the different keel configurations. You still get the same stress at the hull. I do not know how it will work if there is deep mud but that is another story  

BUT if we disregard the mud you should bear in mind that all yachts are built to be able to stand on the keel. Ofcourse you will need something to balance the boat so it doesn't turn over on the side.

I can only give you my experience with a First 32s5 in Sweden. Here most of us bring down the rigging and lift the boat on shore for winter storage. I experience the 32s5 as a bit back-heavy when standing on the tip of the keel. Partly because the keel tip is rounded. It makes me a bit nervous thinking about winter storms and such so I usually put a support in the aft. As you can see on the second picture here

sailstarck.com/Forum/tabid/53/forumid/1/threadid/1/scope/posts/Default.aspx

When the picture is taken it is April and it has been standing there since October (of course with a cover on top).

That would indicate that if leaving the boat at a dry out dock you should tight it up properly to the dock. She will probably not tip over backwards but you will get a uncomfortable lean backwards.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Beneteau 32s5 owners or knowledgeable sailors*

I've been trying to find a report on the Beneteau 32s5 series sailboat to no avail. I don't know why there's not much information on the internet. I've found a couple of references here on this forum and will pose the question ...hopefully some owner or knowledgeable sailor can help me out.

I'm very interested in buying this sailboat. I am not a terribly experienced sailor but I got my first two levels of sailing courses under my belt along with a navigation certificate. I've sailed for a total of about 10 times and one three week off shore course on a HR46

My intention is to coastal cruise and not cross any oceans. Do you think this boat can be handled easily short-handed or single handed? I understand most if not all of the lines are lead aft with the traveller set across the companionway. It looks like it may not be as forgiving when it comes to stronger winds but not sure. I have also taken note that the boat seems to be tender according to a previous poster on this thread. So what are your thoughts?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

I think this is the thread with the longest span between posts of all time.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Alan, You're probably not finding too may reports on this boat here in NA, as i seem to recall that their are only 4-5 in all of NA. 3 here in what I'll call the greater puget sound, Two in seattle, one that is/or was just sold. I believe one is for sale in Bellingham, and there is one other on the east coast. My Ex is seeing the fellow owns/owned the one for sale/sold in Seattle. One Melei is raced locally, PHRF IIRC approx 175.

Marty


----------



## stef9sailnet (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anybody found a report on the 32s5 and could post the link for it?

Regards


----------



## Noesfacil (Jan 30, 2008)

stef9sailnet said:


> Has anybody found a report on the 32s5 and could post the link for it?
> 
> Regards


Stef, I've got a good report on the 32s5 and the brochures (in french!). If you post your email I'll send it to you.


----------

